# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Art Rail and Picture Hangers and Clips

## APal

Hello all,

I am new to the Exhibit world, but my new responsibilities at work include hanging artwork for exhibits. We have hanging rails put in place close to the ceiling of the space. From what I  understand, we're supposed to use Reveal Picture Hangers and Clips: http://www.fryreglet.com/shape/pop/118.htm. Can someone explain how these work,  so I know what to order?  I think there is a location for  the wire to loop through the clip, but are there other pieces necessary to keep things in place? Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Ashy

----------

